# Grrrrrrr!!!!!!! (Screw broke off CPU water block)



## stinger608 (May 5, 2012)

Jesus, right in the middle of FINALLY assembling my 2500K system to start crunching and a fucking screw frigging broke off on the CPU waterblock mounting plate!!! 

I have a sneaking suspicion that the damn thing was fucked up from the get go! 

Got a Swiftech GTZ awhile back and noticed that two of the mounting screws had, in the past, been installed with a screw driver rather than the outer thumb screw usage. A couple of them went in kind of tough but were going in okay. Was adjusting from side to side when one of them just let go! Was using my fingers to tighten them. That is what makes me believe there was a crack in that screw to start with. 

None the frigging less, this fucking build is, once again, put on the damn back burner until I can pick up the back plate and screws! Naturally the mounting screw broke off flush with the back plate. 

God Damn It, I am about to sell this shit off guys!!!! Every damn time I go to put this system together, some other fucking crap happens! 

On a good note, I did get the pump and res mounted and plumbed.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2012)

You feel better now?


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You feel better now?



 Not really, but damn Bog, that was funny as hell and did make me frigging laugh out loud!! 

Thanks bro! 

Of course now I am pretty much needing a damn water block or plate and screws for this shit.


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2012)

You forgot the [rant][/rant] tags stinger. Being SB, there's still BSOD 124's to play with once it's up and running 

Anyway, good luck with that build/re-sale


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

Hey stinger if you want to send the block to me I can see what I can do with extracting the broken screw and repairing the threads. We also do machine work at my job.


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

Try super glue on a screw driver you don't need.  Just rember to let it set.


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey stinger if you want to send the block to me I can see what I can do with extracting the broken screw and repairing the threads. We also do machine work at my job.



 yea I am going to take it to work Monday. Just damn it! Wanted to get this puppy running today. I am a machinist by trade, so I can get that damn thing out.......But, the screw broke off at the seat. Still need to either machine a screw or buy one.

Oh yea......And damn!!!!!!!! I am currently frigging ROCKING OUT on some Led Zeppelin "Moby Dick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Go John Bonham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (May 6, 2012)

^^ just got some new cans and should find one of the drives with that track on it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> yea I am going to take it to work Monday. Just damn it! Wanted to get this puppy running today. I am a machinist by trade, so I can get that damn thing out.......But, the screw broke off at the seat. Still need to either machine a screw or buy one.
> 
> Oh yea......And damn!!!!!!!! I am currently frigging ROCKING OUT on some Led Zeppelin "Moby Dick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Go John Bonham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



John Henry Bonham is the best Drummer to ever live. With Jimmy Page being one of the greatest guitarist. No wonder it was such a great group.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

How do you think I would feel if I broke a bolt in the CPU socket on my LGA2011 board. The back plate is built into the motherboard. Now you're short a P9X79 Deluxe. That's one expensive brick. I like the socket being built into the motherboard because it keeps installation easy, but it makes you worry about the mount itself.


----------



## techguy31 (May 6, 2012)

I know how it feels man.


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> ^^ just got some new cans and should find one of the drives with that track on it.



Hell yea!!!!!! Been listing to it on a set of Logitech Z5500's!!!!!!! Frigging awesome when things are down!


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2012)

Well crap, since this dang 2500K is on the back burner for yet another week, I am putting my little ION system crunching. 

At least it will be another 4 cores crunching for the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2012)

patience my friend.  I own a DSM, and these things are nothing but headaches most of the time.  I've owned it for over five years now and I love it to death.  There's always setbacks my friend, take it easy, use this time to cool off and go at it once the new mounting hardware comes in!  Keep us posted but don't sell it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> patience my friend.  I own a DSM, and these things are nothing but headaches most of the time.  I've owned it for over five years now and I love it to death.  There's always setbacks my friend, take it easy, use this time to cool off and go at it once the new mounting hardware comes in!  Keep us posted but don't sell it!



Aint that the truth. Dsm stands for don't start monthly. I own 2 of the cursed things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Aint that the truth. Dsm stands for don't start monthly. I own 2 of the cursed things.



Bro, I gotta show you a video of my rear diff, holy crap!  Thank god I just got my solid diff bushings in today!  Going to do them, the subframe, and the driveshaft carrier bushings this weekend.  My rear diff has play about two inches up and down!  Insane!

So yeah, patience my friends, patience!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, I gotta show you a video of my rear diff, holy crap!  Thank god I just got my solid diff bushings in today!  Going to do them, the subframe, and the driveshaft carrier bushings this weekend.  My rear diff has play about two inches up and down!  Insane!
> 
> So yeah, patience my friends, patience!



Crap man. I haven't even though of checking mine. Maybe I should. 


And for those who don't know what we are talking about.  


This is a Dsm. 







And Also this








And this is what we as Dsmers feel.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 8, 2012)

shit the Uk version of that pic looks so lame in my head , an escort turbo followed by a soup'd up fiesta 2L (200Bhp) both reasonable cars for a young hoodlem over here but they look funny imagineered into that pic  I too have a DSM and my last 5 Dsm's did me well for 1-3 years a piece, the trick is dont spend too much and have enough for the next shitter within reach(borrows count)

cheers for Dsm im keeping that one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 9, 2012)

The Blue one I picked up for $800 with a wrecked clutch. I went in a rebuilt the engine and trans, also installed a Exedy clutch. Now it's a Daily driver.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2012)

Man, I got a huge task coming up with mine.  Doing Drive shaft Carrier Bushings, Rear Diff Bushings and Rear Subframe bushings.  Yep


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Man I pitty you on the carrier bearings. The diff and subframe aren't bad but that little bastard in the drive shaft sucks. I got to change the clutch Mc tomorrow in the blue one. Great fun..


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

I just wished I could find a fixable 1G for a good price. Around here they are either been to mexico or back (yea RICEd to the MAX) or they are in the junk yards with too much wrong.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Hell if you where close enough I would cut you a deal on old blue. Ol red and me will never part ways. I really only need one dsm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell if you where close enough I would cut you a deal on old blue. Ol red and me will never part ways. I really only need one dsm.



HMMM I know if we did you would have more crunchers cause I would be getting rid of them and driving ole blue home! There is one local on craigslist but jumped time and has bent valves for 1250$ too much honestly. If I had to get that I would do gates timing belt with hydraulic pulley, balance shaft removal and 272 cams but.... I wish 

I had a 1996 DSM with a 420A but it was a POS for sure!


----------



## micropage7 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Crap man. I haven't even though of checking mine. Maybe I should.
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know what we are talking about.
> ...


but the design looks good


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> HMMM I know if we did you would have more crunchers cause I would be getting rid of them and driving ole blue home! There is one local on craigslist but jumped time and has bent valves for 1250$ too much honestly. If I had to get that I would do gates timing belt with hydraulic pulley, balance shaft removal and 272 cams but.... I wish
> 
> I had a 1996 DSM with a 420A but it was a POS for sure!




Hell I wouldn't charge you much more then that for ol blue and he runs great. I rebuilt the engine less the 10k miles ago. Now he will probably need a turbo soon as I am starting to get a little smoke under boost and it has a little shaft play. But it still spools up fine. The price on E3 16g's has gotten ridiculous so I just as well replace the one on there with a Fp green or a Fp 68hta. It has enough fuel system to support a larger turbo then the 16 that's on there.


And the 2g rs/gs's weren't that bad. I had a 99 10th anniversary Gs. It had 30k miles on it when it got totaled by a big friggin' truck. I loved that car. 30+ mpg, quiet, and cool looking. Here him is about a week or so before he was crushed. 







.




Oh and my little play toy that doesn't get driven much and by no one but me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I wouldn't charge you much more then that for ol blue and he runs great. I rebuilt the engine less the 10k miles ago. Now he will probably need a turbo soon as I am starting to get a little smoke under boost and it has a little shaft play. But it still spools up fine. The price on E3 16g's has gotten ridiculous so I just as well replace the one on there with a Fp green or a Fp 68hta. It has enough fuel system to support a larger turbo then the 16 that's on there.



I know people hate ebay turbos but have a friend local that turboed his honda (yea I know...) and with his forged internals hes pushing around 18 PSI with a 220$ ebay knock off 16G and after 5000 miles its still holding up well with no shaft play or smoking. I believe thought its like a gamble on the quality.




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And the 2g rs/gs's weren't that bad. I had a 99 10th anniversary Gs. It had 30k miles on it when it got totaled by a big friggin' truck. I loved that car. 30+ mpg, quiet, and cool looking. Here him is about a week or so before he was crushed.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Clipse12.jpg.



Mine quit running on my birthday of last year and I put everything you can think of on it to get it running but nothing worked. I ended up selling it for 800$ and that guy still has not gotten it running yet either. I keep telling him to do a compression test which I never did cause that the ONLY thing I can think of. I got NO CEL what so ever but would not rev past 3000RPMs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know people hate ebay turbos but have a friend local that turboed his honda (yea I know...) and with his forged internals hes pushing around 18 PSI with a 220$ ebay knock off 16G and after 5000 miles its still holding up well with no shaft play or smoking. I believe thought its like a gamble on the quality.



Not bad. I am running 25 psi on the 16g in ol blue.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Not bad. I am running 25 psi on the 16g in ol blue.



What are you using for tune? Apexi safc?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

I have 750cc injectors with a keydriver chipped ecu and using a safcII to fine tune it. Also it has a Gm maf with a maft. Now the Red one is running link.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have 750cc injectors with a keydriver chipped ecu and using a safcII to fine tune it. Also it has a Gm maf with a maft. Now the Red one is running link.



Yea I have never used link but I have heard it was alot better than the SAFC/keydriver combo.

Don't get me wrong man, I have a plan to build atleast 1 car with a 4g63 whether that be a DSM or some type of RWD car. I don't know if you have seen this website below but they do WONDERS with the 4g63 in other cars!

http://projectzerog.com/

BTW man, here was my DSM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

There's a vid on youtube of a Fox body mustang with a 4G63 in it. Pretty wild setup. That was a nice looking Gs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There's a vid on youtube of a Fox body mustang with a 4G63 in it. Pretty wild setup. That was a nice looking Gs.



Honestly I wished I would have done more research before buying it. I made the mistake of doing the research afterwards finding out that I didn't have the good engine HAHAHA

I was talking to CP a week ago and I mentioned of a 1G here local in a salvage lot. It has been sitting there for 5 years and does not show signs of body damage but I didn't look under the hood to see if it was 2.0 or 1.6

May call and see what they would take to remove it from their lot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

You might be able to get it for cheap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2012)

GT35R @ 28 psi  on LINK   For being a decently sized turbo, this thing spools quick!

Now, I think we completely hi jacked this thread.  Let's lay off the DSM talk boys, we always have Tuners for that


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> GT35R @ 28 psi  on LINK   For being a decently sized turbo, this thing spools quick!
> 
> Now, I think we completely hi jacked this thread.  Let's lay off the DSM talk boys, we always have Tuners for that



Heheh sorry stinger for jacking your thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Heheh sorry stinger for jacking your thread.



YEa I am sorry too! When a 4G63 vehicle gets brought into a conversation I get excited like a kid at christmas 

My love for that engine is wild and I have never even owned one...... YET!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

So stinger, any update with your stuff man?


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So stinger, any update with your stuff man?



Actually yes! I just purchased a new back plate and screws right from Swiftech for $16 including shipping via USPS Priority mail and received everything Thursday. 

Thursday evening I got the water cooling system all put together and currently have the system running to release all air and make sure there are no leaks. 

Well I figure this after noon will be a good time to get that puppy finished.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

Awesome!  Glad that you finally have good news! . Keep us posted.


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2012)

Will do CP! LOL, I have an ole Diamond HD4870x2 I think I am going to put in it. Will put my main system on the other setup and run it for a bit just to mess with that ole x2 video card. 

Pictures of the system to follow.


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2012)

Well now the fucking thing will not post!!!!! 

Have pulled all the un needed items such as hard drive, optical drive, video card, and one stick of ram. Nothing! Powers up for about 3 damn seconds and then shuts down. I am at my wits end with this fucking build to be honest. It has been nothing but bullshit from the start. 

Now I am back to the drawing board and going to have to pull the damn motherboard back out, and bench test it without the water cooling I guess. The fucked part is, I don't know if it is the motherboard or the chip! Have tried 3 different brands of ram and still nothing. 

This thing is really pissing me off to no end at this point!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

I hope you get it going stinger. This build has seemed to be a thorn in your side. Bit it's all the more reason to finish and show it who's boss.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hope you get it going stinger. This build has seemed to be a thorn in your side. Bit it's all the more reason to finish and show it who's boss.



Agreed! and when you get it running you can punish it for giving you problems by making it run Britney Spears videos overnight


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I hope you get it going stinger. This build has seemed to be a thorn in your side. Bit it's all the more reason to finish and show it who's boss.



Yea or throw the fucking thing in the dumpster!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea or throw the fucking thing in the dumpster!!!!!!!



More  less  will be better for putting that PITA together.... time to take a step back there bud, Calm down, break it down, and start from the beginning.

I spent too many years wrenching stuff and I know trying to do something while aggravated only breaks things..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

Once you get it going it will be all good and you will step back from it and say, and I quote, "gotcha ya stupid bastard, I will never build another Intel system for as long as I live, you ungrateful pos. I have never had these problems with amd." 

Then you'll start looking looking for parts for the next build.


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> More  less  will be better for putting that PITA together.... time to take a step back there bud, Calm down, break it down, and start from the beginning.
> 
> I spent too many years wrenching stuff and I know trying to do something while aggravated only breaks things..



Oh yea I know that being aggravated will not work and that is why it is still in the case. I am going to have to pull the motherboard and bench test it. I just have a gut feeling the damn motherboard is junk! 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Once you get it going it will be all good and you will step back from it and say, and I quote, "gotcha ya stupid bastard, I will never build another Intel system for as long as I live, you ungrateful pos. I have never had these problems with amd."
> 
> Then you'll start looking looking for parts for the next build.



 Yea both of these Sandy Bridge systems have been a pain in the ass.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

any further updates on this rig?


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> any further updates on this rig?



No, been so busy this week that I just have been beat when getting home. It is still in the case waiting for me to pull the damn thing and check crap out. 

Looking at the motherboard in the case, I can however see that the back plate for the water block is mashed against the damn motherboard tray! I may have to mod the case and cut that opening up a bunch more. I am really hoping that is what it is. Man I don't want to have to PM Paulieg and tell him that the motherboard he sent me is junk! I hope he registered it though if it is so I can RMA that damn thing. It is either that or the frigging 2500K chip! 

anyone have a spare 1155 chip they can send me to test before I assume it is the motherboard? Of course I am going to pull the board and bench test it without it being mounted before anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

None here man


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> No, been so busy this week that I just have been beat when getting home. It is still in the case waiting for me to pull the damn thing and check crap out.
> 
> Looking at the motherboard in the case, I can however see that the back plate for the water block is mashed against the damn motherboard tray! I may have to mod the case and cut that opening up a bunch more. I am really hoping that is what it is. Man I don't want to have to PM Paulieg and tell him that the motherboard he sent me is junk! I hope he registered it though if it is so I can RMA that damn thing. It is either that or the frigging 2500K chip!
> 
> anyone have a spare 1155 chip they can send me to test before I assume it is the motherboard? Of course I am going to pull the board and bench test it without it being mounted before anything.



I would bench test it before you do that


----------



## stinger608 (May 23, 2012)

stinger608]Of course I am going to pull the board and bench test it without it being mounted before anything.[/quote]


[QUOTE=brandonwh64 said:


> I would bench test it before you do that



Yep, planning on that one Brandon.


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2012)

Well, pulled the motherboard out of the Sniper case, installed a stock cooler, and proceeded to attempt a bench test......................










Fired right up!!!!!!!! 

Whew, I am so frigging glad! After careful consideration I figured it was the fact that the back plate for the CPU water block was crammed so hard into the motherboard tray that it was bending the board. Cut out the tray to release the tension on the back plate, reinstalled the motherboard with the water block and gave it a shot again. This time the system powered right up. 

So now I am in the process of putting the system baaaaaack together and loading windows, drivers, and Boinc to have it ready when I get back Monday mid day to start kicking some serious ass in crunching


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 25, 2012)

This may be wildly inappropriate, but the fool in me saw the title of this thread and thought:


"~Frosted flakes are more than good.  They're grrrreat!"


It doesn't solve any problems, but sometimes a good laugh is better than putting your fist through a mobo...


----------



## micropage7 (May 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well, pulled the motherboard out of the Sniper case, installed a stock cooler, and proceeded to attempt a bench test......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice to hear  your rig is back


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> This may be wildly inappropriate, but the fool in me saw the title of this thread and thought:
> 
> 
> "~Frosted flakes are more than good.  They're grrrreat!"
> ...



Now that made me laugh out loud man! 




micropage7 said:


> nice to hear  your rig is back



Yea hell, I haven't even had this system running yet.  This will be the first time for this setup to be running.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

And,,,,,,,,,,,Windows is loaded and updating!!! Running 3.8 @ 34C at the moment!!  Just getting started LOL


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> And,,,,,,,,,,,Windows is loaded and updating!!! Running 3.8 @ 34C at the moment!!  Just getting started LOL



You know that cpu is screaming at you for a 5ghz overclock. I haven't been able to find the sweet spot to get there with my 3820 on air yet.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

Glad to see it is working for you now Stinger.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

Okay, what the hell? Does the 2500K NOT have Hyperthreading? I am only showing 4 cores working and not 8 like my 2700K shows. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, what the hell? Does the 2500K NOT have Hyperthreading? I am only showing 4 cores working and not 8 like my 2700K shows. Am I missing something here?



2500k= no hyperthreading. Still a good chip though...


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

Really? Give me a break! Frigging for another $25 I could have picked up a 2600K which DOES have Hyper Threading. 

What the F is the big whoop about the 2500K? Because a ton of them will hit 5.0ghz? That still will not compare to a 2600K or 2700K when crunching; right? 

Kind of seems like a big ole POS if you ask me. Hell I could have saved a ton of money, headaches, and work and just went with my x6 AMD or picked up an 8 core AMD!!!

Had no idea the 2500K didn't support Hyper Threading. That reallllllllly reallllllllllly Pisses me off to be honest. 

Oh well, live and learn and be an idiot I guess!


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

Ya mean like this? 








2500K is a gaming chip... where the extra cores aren't needed.

C'mon bud, end this Intel experiment and come back to the other side!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Really? Give me a break! Frigging for another $25 I could have picked up a 2600K which DOES have Hyper Threading.
> 
> What the F is the big whoop about the 2500K? Because a ton of them will hit 5.0ghz? That still will not compare to a 2600K or 2700K when crunching; right?
> 
> ...



Yea only the I7's have HT stinger. If you want you may can post up a FT thread and trade it for a good clocking I7-920/950 and that would get you 8 threads and over 5K PPD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ya mean like this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120525/FX8150 Cpuz.jpg
> 
> ...





Yes come back to the Dark side and we all can rule crunching together.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea only the I7's have HT stinger. If you want you may can post up a FT thread and trade it for a good clocking I7-920/950 and that would get you 8 threads and over 5K PPD



One problem with that whole scenario bro, the "i7-920/950" is a socket 1366 chip. The board I have is a socket 1155.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> One problem with that whole scenario bro, the "i7-920/950" is a socket 1366 chip. The board I have is a socket 1155.



What I meant was to trade the whole combo for one OR look for a used 2600K and flip the 2500K


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What I meant was to trade the whole combo for one OR look for a used 2600K and flip the 2500K



Then the 2600k isn't enough, you want an upgrade and all there is, is the 3770k. Come to the other dark side and go SB-E. At least if you want to upgrade you will have options.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What I meant was to trade the whole combo for one OR look for a used 2600K and flip the 2500K



That is an option for sure. Problem is, shit is so tight that I can't even afford to grab a damn 2600K and then sell the 2500


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> That is an option for sure. Problem is, shit is so tight that I can't even afford to grab a damn 2600K and then sell the 2500



Offer up a trade of your setup for an i7-920/X58 setup (or similar)... there may be someone out there who has that setup and is interested in a 2500K.

Maybe???


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, just shot this processor up to 4.5 (45 x 100) on stock voltage! Booted right to windows and running so far. LOL

Any suggestions on voltage bumps? 

Also being fairly new to the newer generations of Intel, where I would find the voltage setting in the UEFI bios? 

Thanks in advance,
Dano


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well, just shot this processor up to 4.5 (45 x 100) on stock voltage! Booted right to windows and running so far. LOL
> 
> Any suggestions on voltage bumps?
> 
> ...



They don't need much.  I think my 2600K did 4.5 GHz at like no more than 1.3v.  You have the 2700K right?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> They don't need much.  I think my 2600K did 4.5 GHz at like no more than 1.3v.  You have the 2700K right?



No this is on the 2500K chip. I was running it at 4.0 for a little over a week and just bumped it up to 4.5 last night. It has been running at 4.5 now for about 18 hours and still has not gone over 60C running WCG at 80%. 

I would like to try this chip at 5.0ghz but I would imagine it will need a voltage bump. I believe the stock Vcore is 1.3v and I have read never to take it over 1.5v. I just need to know if that is the only voltage bump I need to do. I have read that some are getting 5.0 to 5.2 under 1.4volts! 

This little jewel could be one of the few that will do that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> No this is on the 2500K chip. I was running it at 4.0 for a little over a week and just bumped it up to 4.5 last night. It has been running at 4.5 now for about 18 hours and still has not gone over 60C running WCG at 80%.
> 
> I would like to try this chip at 5.0ghz but I would imagine it will need a voltage bump. I believe the stock Vcore is 1.3v and I have read never to take it over 1.5v. I just need to know if that is the only voltage bump I need to do. I have read that some are getting 5.0 to 5.2 under 1.4volts!
> 
> This little jewel could be one of the few that will do that.



I haven't messed around much with my Sandy bro, but for my 2600K to do 4.5 GHz I just raised vcore and that's it.  Literally effortless to do 4.5 GHz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't messed around much with my Sandy bro, but for my 2600K to do 4.5 GHz I just raised vcore and that's it.  Literally effortless to do 4.5 GHz.



Yea 4.5 ghz is quite easy on these chips. The only issue is if you want to keep speedset working you have to do alittle more tweaking. The number one thing that I found out is not to use the voltage numbers but use OFFSET voltages to keep speed step down volting at idle

My main
4.5ghz 1.32V (offset 0.070)

My cruncher
4.5ghz 1.33V (standard voltage)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea 4.5 ghz is quite easy on these chips. The only issue is if you want to keep speedset working you have to do alittle more tweaking. The number one thing that I found out is not to use the voltage numbers but use OFFSET voltages to keep speed step down volting at idle
> 
> My main
> 4.5ghz 1.32V (offset 0.070)
> ...



Correct, forgot all about that since it's been so long I haven't messed with it.  Yes, use the offset for voltage.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea 4.5 ghz is quite easy on these chips. The only issue is if you want to keep speedset working you have to do alittle more tweaking. The number one thing that I found out is not to use the voltage numbers but use OFFSET voltages to keep speed step down volting at idle
> 
> My main
> 4.5ghz 1.32V (offset 0.070)
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Correct, forgot all about that since it's been so long I haven't messed with it.  Yes, use the offset for voltage.




I guess I am not understanding what you guys are talking about as far as "offset" on the voltages?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I guess I am not understanding what you guys are talking about as far as "offset" on the voltages?



the cpu voltage, if you go in the BIOS, you should have an option to set it manual or to offset.

offset is basically if default vcore is 1.3v, and you have your offset set at +0.100v, the vcore will then be 1.410, etc etc.  For some reason, SB's are more stable using the offset mode.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, now I think I get what your all talking about. 

Will jump in the bios and see what I can find.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, now I think I get what your all talking about.
> 
> Will jump in the bios and see what I can find.



Keep us posted. 



Chicken Patty said:


> the cpu voltage, if you go in the BIOS, you should have an option to set it manual or to offset.
> 
> offset is basically if default vcore is 1.3v, and you have your offset set at +0.100v, the vcore will then be 1.410, etc etc.  For some reason, SB's are more stable using the offset mode.




BTW, I edited this post, had some voltage #'s off when I did the example.  Sorry


----------

